# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Live Earth - Das Jahrhundert-Konzert gegen den Klimawandel

## Hua Hin

ProSieben ist der deutsche TV-Partner von "Live Earth", dem größten Benefizkonzert aller Zeiten. Das Event zur Bekämpfung des Klimawandels umfasst neun Konzerte auf sieben Kontinenten über 24 Stunden. ProSieben wird von 17.15-20.15 Uhr und ab 23.15 Uhr von den Konzerten weltweit berichten. Unterstützt wird das von Al Gore und Kevin Wall initiierte weltweite Musikereignis von Mega-Stars wie* The Police, Genesis, Bon Jovi, Madonna, Kanye West, Kelly Clarkson, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Duran Duran u.v.m.* - es werden über 100 Rock- und Popstars an diesem Tag auftreten. Die Veranstalter rechnen mit mehr als zwei Milliarden Zuschauern weltweit. In Deutschland findet das "Live Earth"-Konzert in Hamburg statt. Hier werden Top-Acts wie *Chris Cornell, Jan Delay, Juli, Katie Melua, Lotto King Karl, Maná, Michael Mittermeier, Reamonn, Roger Cicero, Sasha, Silbermond oder Snoop Dogg u. a.* von Eislauf-Weltstar und ProSieben-Moderatorin Katarina Witt live on stage präsentiert.

----------

Und was kommt danach? Folgen dem Aufruf etwas zu tun, dann auch Taten?

René

----------


## Erich

Hab vorhin was im Radio gehört - den Amis versuchen sie grade was von wegen Mülltrennung beizubringen, das ist doch nur Show, im Alltag vergessen...

----------


## schiene

Mülltrennung ist absoluter Quatsch,hat sich nirgends bewährt.Nur unnötige Kosten.der Umwelt bringts nix.

----------


## Erich

Eben, alles Kommerz, da werden hier von Autohändlern Prämien gezahlt, dass man ein CO2-verbessertes Auto kauft und seinen Stinker in Zahlung gibt - was passiert mit der alten Karre? Wird in den Ostblock oder Nahen Osten verhökert - sicher als Vorgartendeko.

----------


## Hua Hin

> Rene postete:
> Und was kommt danach? Folgen dem Aufruf etwas zu tun, dann auch Taten?


Ist es nicht schon mal ein Fortschritt, dass die Menschheit das eigentliche Problem überhaupt erkennt? Das sogar Chinesen, die sinnlos Dreck in die Luft pusten langsam die Gefahr wahr nehmen.

Mögen unsere Enkel den Planeten Erde noch geniesen können.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Erich

Gestern kam auf N-TV ein interessanter Bericht, hab leider nur halb hingehört, aber es kamen so Aussagen wie: Klimaveränderungen, sprich Warm-und Kaltzeiten hat es schon immer gegeben.
Was wäre, wenn das ein "Klimaforscher" offiziell feststellen würde: der macht sich doch selber arbeitslos und nix mehr mit Forschungsmilliönchen...

Erich

----------


## guenny

Jungs, ich kann euch nur empfehlen schaut dne Film von Al Gore,
gerade die ersten Teile bringen ne Menge Infos zu früheren "Warmzeiten", Auswertungen und Gafiken von Eisbohrkernen.
Damit sollte es eigentlich klar sein. Was anderes sind die Konsequenzen. Was ich da bisher von den Künstlern gehört habe und etlichen anderen war auf deutsch gesagt "flachwichsen".

----------


## schiene

Fragen zum weltweiten Konzert:
Wieviel Energie wurde für Musik,Beleuchtung u.s.w.verbraucht?
Wieviele Plasikbecher kommen nach den Konzerten auf den Müll?
Wieviel Liter Benzin wurde für Anreise zu den Konzerten verfahren?
Bei solchen Veranstaltungen dieser Größenordnung ist wohl immer ein kleiner "Beigeschmack"dabei.

----------


## guenny

Schiene, du hast völlig recht. dieKünstler wurden ja gebeten, bei der Anreise auf Privatjets zu verzichten. Gestern abend war in 3sat ein netter Beitrag eines kompetetenten Menschen. Der hat genau meine Meinung vertreten, oberflächlich, verpufft, keine klare Ansage, banaler Kram, nur Flachwichsen hat er nicht gesagt.

----------


## Hua Hin

Der Klimawandel mal auf finanzieller Sicht  ::  

http://www.boerse-go.de/klimawandel/pro ... ?id=654713

----------

